# Kudzu Honey



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I would be suprised if it wasn't already growing within your current forage area. Kudzu is just about everywhere in the south. I'm not sure of the bloom times although you could surf into the University of Georgia Web site and I'd bet they could tell you.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Kudzu is just starting its growth here, nothing blooming as fas as I can tell.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Be quick when kudzu blooms...you'll have about 7-10 days to make a honey crop from it.

BubbaBob


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! I didn't know kudzu produced nectar!
I have three hives overlooking 3-5 acres of the stuff and its just coming up. How much can I expect to get from this?

Thanks!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Be quick when kudzu blooms...you'll have about 7-10 days to make a honey crop from it.

Kudzu does everything fast. Back in the depression the instructions for planting Kudzu (yes it was planted for forage) was:

"dump the shot out of a shotgun shell and replace with kudzu seed. Go out in your field and fire the shotgun. Run for your life and try to beat the kudzu back to the house."


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

ugh, I think kudzu honey tastes like prunes









a lot of people really like it, but I can't stomach the stuff. It does make a beautiful deep red honey though(unmistakable)


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you for the information. I certainly have some in my forage area, but not the acres I think it would take to get exclusive honey from it.


----------

